# Google Goggles



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

this kinda thing fascinates me, mostly because of the things that people will end up doing with it
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/20/business/20ping.html?


> ......this month....Google unveiled a smartphone application called Goggles. It allows users to search the Web, not by typing or by speaking keywords, but by snapping an image with a cellphone and feeding it into Google's search engine


kind of like Tin Eye in real time


----------



## Nebastion (Apr 24, 2009)

That Is amazing..

Does it spur with what the military have?

Microsoft got anything to do with it?


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Wow. That is really cool.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd worry about false info, especially in the hands of people who don't know how it works or the limmitations of picture analysis. 

One scenario (I do live in Africa): "Oh, according to Google that random green snake is thoroughly harmless..."


----------



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

Great read, thanks for that.


----------

